# New life for old hoppers



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Friend of mine had some very sad un-used Aristo 100 ton hoppers from his Eastern Bankrupt RR.
So we bought them, bought new couplers , few bushings ,etc.

But now they have new life, new paint and soon new lettering.









I think will bring it to 78 cars.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I smell a 100 ton, 100 car coal drag in the werks?


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

You don't do anything small, do you?? 
Very cool. Got to find a bankrupt RR myself.


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Too late, The Rock Island RR (aka Cry and Pee) went bankrupt in April 1980. 

-Ted


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

Posted By NTCGRR on 12 Feb 2013 02:34 PM 


Friend of mine had some very sad un-used Aristo 100 ton hoppers from his Eastern Bankrupt RR.
So we bought them, bought new couplers , few bushings ,etc.

But now they have new life, new paint and soon new lettering.









I think will bring it to 78 cars.

Still 40 shy..........









J.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Whats funny is , I now see in the photo the over spray from the yellow. Did not see it before.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Some 'instant weathering' perhaps Marty!! 

Now,.. if Matt would get his 99 cars painted,... 

You both could run a mulit-consist, mid and rear DPU, unit 100ton hopper car train with 177 cars total ... 

And run it here...!! 

Yep - We'd all like to see that video!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry. - I'll even throw in some hoppers fer that run!! anyone else?,.. going once,.. over 200 cars - even more. Well......lot's a fun....!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Few minutes here and there.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Way to go Marty! 
The 100 ton hoppers are the best! Part of me regrets selling mine, but it just felt wrong to send them around the 8ft dia horseshoe curves on the way up Rock wall Canyon.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine may get to be too long for my RR. it has to be broken into 20 car units to park.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow, Marty! 
===>Cliff 

PS, Is there a thread somewhere on how you do your lettering?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Just an update on the lettering... 

The elves were up most of the night with brush and palette to finish all the lettering and numbers. 

The Chief Shop steward left about noon today with a special delivery package for the Chief elf at the NTCRR paint shop for final processing..


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliff 
I simply follow the instructions that come from Stan Cedarleaf Decal Co. 
Holding your tongue at the right angle is most helpful.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty sounds like you need to think about extending some of the sidings or adding more yard tracks outdoors. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ your right, thats why I am planning the #2 ,10 track storage shed 36ft long. 
Wayne was here this afternoon a little helping pick up branches and we talked about other sidings. 
Plus decals arrived today but have not had time to look at them.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

New life to ,New hoppers??


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for the tip Marty (meaning Stan, not the tongue). I'd not looked into his services before, and have been looking for a custom decal-maker. 
Looks awesome! 
===>Cliff


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliff 
the nice thing is Stan has lots of stuff on file aready of many of our projects. I know my next spline car project he has them aready. And will ajust the numbers so they don't match anyone else's. Kadee 830s are on and friday night is decal night ,I can't wait for nice weather......


----------

